# Custom 18650 body I just finished.



## mcbrat (Apr 13, 2022)

18650 body to join a head from CWF, and TnC e series tail. All 3 pieces are Sakmar 3 color twist mokume...


----------



## chip100t (Apr 13, 2022)

Sure is purdy.


----------



## badtziscool (Apr 13, 2022)

Gorgeous!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Apr 13, 2022)

Subtle intricate beauty


----------



## nbp (Apr 14, 2022)

Fantastic! Well done!


----------

